# emt material



## retval (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello

I have kind of a interesting question, do you think I'm EMT material?

To start off with, I have no real medical ambitions. I wont continue on to one day be a Doctor, probably not a paramedic either. I don't know many EMS people, but the few I used to know all seemed to consider being a EMT a starting point and eventually move up the medical ladder.

The reasons I'm thinking about basic EMT training are just from (horrible) response times Ive seen and heard of in the 2 towns I have lived in and a incident I had at the ER.

To make a long story short about the ER trip, there was no real problems at this point. This didn't stop me from being pretty scared at the time though right up until I finally saw the doctor, who didn't really do a thing. But because he was there (along with a pretty nice nurse) I was suddenly only worried about weather or not i could get a Big Mac since i was starving after not being able to keep any food down for hours. Just hearing the words from them (and vomiting everything out of my system...) made me feel at ease.

So now I'm thinking:
* while I could never be a doctor its not like theres anyone else willing to show up in a reasonable amount of time 
* while i couldn't do much (with care) I could probably make a lot of people feel better just by being there
* the fire dept in my state cant drive the ambulance to the hospital without a EMT there and some one else in the back (with no exceptions it seems). If I can become a EMT just low enough to allow them to move the people might actually make it to people that know what there doing when there still alive.

Comments? Advice?

Thanks


----------



## islandgal (Dec 4, 2006)

retval said:


> .....do you think I'm EMT material?  To start off with, I have no real medical ambitions....
> its not like theres anyone else willing to show up in a reasonable amount of time ...
> * while i couldn't do much (with care) I could probably make a lot of people feel better just by being there....
> Comments? Advice?



My answer to your initial question, _no I do not_ and I can only hope you would not be accepted into any training program. 
As for your other comments.....there _are_ many who are willing and do respond in a quick and efficient manner every day.  In addition, just "being there" will not make the patient better, and if you do respond you had better be able to "do" something.  

This must be a joke post, if not, how sad and downright scary.


----------



## retval (Dec 4, 2006)

umm, ok.

Was expecting something more like being told Id be to difficult to make it enough far enough threw to be useful or not.

but ok...

But what i would like to know is what is scary? Good intentions should of been fairly obvous from my last post and I never put myself in the same league as any kind of professional.

And yes, medical professionals or people who come off as one do have a impact. Sure, image isnt a factor during a emergency but judging by the "taxi cab" jokes here and just hearing calls not every call is a all out emergency.

jesh....


----------



## retval (Dec 4, 2006)

Also, no, there arnt nearly enough EMS people.... Finely something i know is painfully obvious...


----------



## Medivixen (Dec 4, 2006)

*"We're at the hospital -- that'll be $8.30, please"*



retval said:


> Hello
> 
> I have kind of a interesting question, do you think I'm EMT material?
> 
> ...



Uhhh, ok, I think your biggest problem is that you appear to have no idea what EMS does.  You shouldn't assume that you will make a difference because noone else is trying; the reason response times are poor in your area could be numerous and nothing that you could affect except by having one more pair of hands available.  What seems to make no sense to you now makes perfect sense to us, ie: like someone attending to a pt in the back of the bus instead of having just a driver, I mean, come on!  That should be intuitive knowledge.

You should learn about what EMS is before you make a career choice.  The idea that you can "move the patients to people who actually know what they are doing while the patients are still alive" is astoundingly offensive so you have to realize that a comment like that won't win you any supporters.  EMS is the first and best hope for nearly all patients; for example, cardiac arrests don't make us drive faster to the hospital, it means we pull over and go to work because there is nothing that can be done at the hospital that we can't do in the back of the bus on that spot.

You appear to believe that it is all about the doctors.  Docs are great to have but they are part of the chain.  EMTs, nurses, doctors, lab workers, etc. are all integral to saving any pts life.  Without us, there would be a lot of unnecessary deaths.  So your "good intentions" are meaningless if you have no concept of what it is you want to improve or what it is that you are improving.

If you want to make a good EMT you will need a desire to give 100% and go beyond what is required of you to be the best you can be; a pt's life will depend on it.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 4, 2006)

retval said:


> Hello
> 
> I have kind of a interesting question, do you think I'm EMT material?
> 
> To start off with, I have no real medical ambitions.



You answered your own question. EMT stands for emergency m-e-d-i-c-s-l technician.. Did you not see the medical part?.. 

So no..this job is all about medicine, sorry you were misperceived about what EMS stood for, many people are. Even those that do not need immediate treatment, we are still in the medical business. 

Although, your intentions might be good, there is more to this business than intentions... sorry, it is a business and a very serious one at that.

R/r 911


----------



## Guardian (Dec 4, 2006)

retval said:


> Hello
> 
> I have kind of a interesting question, do you think I'm EMT material?
> 
> ...




Be careful not to offend emt's.  While a large part of their job is comforting people, they are first and foremost emergency providers who perform complex medical assessments, defibrillate, CPR, give medications, wound care (and I'm not talking about a scratch either), backboard, childbirth (which is fine and dandy until something goes wrong), etc.  

If you want the honor of becoming an emt, you have to take it seriously.  Otherwise, I don't know whether or not your emt material.  If your interested, I'd say give it a try by signing up for an emt-basic class.  Generally people know if they're emt material once they have finished emt class.


----------



## Stevo (Dec 4, 2006)

i suppose anyone who has had to wait for us on the recieving end precieves minutes as hours...

but if the point is more bodies being needed, one can assume a first responder ticket with (what is it now) 40-50 hrs of training, and be off and running

first responders were once the backbone of ems, being that they could simply _be there_ to comfort a patient and report back their findings 

they were (still are in the rural setting) the roots of ems that we should never evolve away from because we'll be hearing a whole lot more from people like you *retval*

~S~


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 4, 2006)

Guardian said:


> If your interested, I'd say give it a try by signing up for an emt-basic class.  Generally people know if they're emt material once they have finished emt class.



he is gonna have to go thru a CPR course first b4 he gets to the EMT-B class.Honestly if you only goal is to respond faster and to just be there then no i dont think i want you saving my life. Yes its scary but your trained to put that aside and focus on whats happening and what you have to do to fix it. It is a rewarding job and can be difficult when you lose a patient but you do the job to help those who cant help themselves. If there arent EMTs and Paramedics in this world i cant even imagine the money the funeral homes would be raking in...:wacko:


----------



## Pablo the Pirate (Dec 5, 2006)

honestly i think this must be a :censored: joke.  Regardless of what you think and what alot of the public thinks EMS is more than just "driving an ambulance" We're in the business of saving peoples lives and we are the first link of that chain.  We're the ones pulling your crushed body out of that mangled car and doing everything in our power to save your life.  We start Iv's, we do CPR, we can shock your quivering heart into beating again, we can put a tube right down your windpipe and breath for you.  Even at the most basic EMT level we are preforming MEDICAL procedures to help you.  You're the one that has to know what to do when a mother is screamin hail marys over a child you know will never breath on its own again and wont come out of the hospital alive.  If you're not prepared to deal with that and all you want to do is "get people to the people that know what they are doing" then EMS is not right for you.  all you have to do to "get people to the people that know what they are doing" is pick up a phone and dial 911.  as far as the "horrible response times" horror stories that you hear about maybe you should think about the circumstances surrounding that particular incident.  you might just find that is was an unmarked house on a poorly marked street and EMS has no control over that.
*steps down from soap box* sorry guys but how infuriating


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 5, 2006)

Pablo the Pirate said:


> honestly i think this must be a :censored: joke.  Regardless of what you think and what alot of the public thinks EMS is more than just "driving an ambulance" We're in the business of saving peoples lives and we are the first link of that chain.  We're the ones pulling your crushed body out of that mangled car and doing everything in our power to save your life.  We start Iv's, we do CPR, we can shock your quivering heart into beating again, we can put a tube right down your windpipe and breath for you.  Even at the most basic EMT level we are preforming MEDICAL procedures to help you.  You're the one that has to know what to do when a mother is screamin hail marys over a child you know will never breath on its own again and wont come out of the hospital alive.  If you're not prepared to deal with that and all you want to do is "get people to the people that know what they are doing" then EMS is not right for you.  all you have to do to "get people to the people that know what they are doing" is pick up a phone and dial 911.  as far as the "horrible response times" horror stories that you hear about maybe you should think about the circumstances surrounding that particular incident.  you might just find that is was an unmarked house on a poorly marked street and EMS has no control over that.
> *steps down from soap box* sorry guys but how infuriating



Ditto .  You are not cut out for EMS. You need a better reason to be an EMT than to get someone to the hospital.


----------



## Rockmedic (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, I am trying as hard as possible to not be rude here! EMS is two things; a skilled proffession and a lifestyle for those involved. Just being a body and driving someone to a hospital is not a good reason to consider EMS. Please, please, pretty please stay as far away from EMS as humanly possible. 



Now, if you have any questions about what EMS is, just ask. When and if you have an understanding of it, if you want to get involoved to either help people or atleast by providing a special skill you might have, then consider applying. As of reading this, it is way wrong for you. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Firechic (Dec 6, 2006)

retval, 
I think you have a misunderstanding of the EMS system; however, the underlying theme of your first post is that you would like to somehow comfort people in times of the unknown. You want to offer someone else the sense of ease that you felt with that doctor and nurse who were there for you in a similar circumstance. Instead of pursuing an EMT job, perhaps look into volunteer positions in a hospital, LTC, hospice, etc. There are volunteer roles that you can fulfill and probably help patients tremendously by just being there for them, listening, or assisting family members.
Have you ever considered going that route?


----------



## islandgal (Dec 6, 2006)

Retval-
I hope you read and comprehend Firechic's post as I feel she is right on target on an avenue that might be appropriate for you.. should you see to follow through on what may or may not be a passing flame.  

I am sorry if you felt I was too harsh at first, but you did ask a question and ask for feedback.  Hand holders do not belong in EMS, don't bash what you don't understand.  You will learn with education and experience.

There is a role for you, you just need to find it.

Good luck.


----------



## Luno (Dec 7, 2006)

*I think you've got exactly what it takes.*

In my very limited opinion, I think you've got exactly what it takes to go to EMT school.  Hey, Luno, you ask, why do you think that?  Here's why, you want to know more about it, you understand that you don't know, you think you can make a difference in something you evidently care about, and most importantly you're willing to takes steps to effect that change.  Don't get down on yourself by what some people think of your ambition, some people don't realize that we all didn't grow up watching 911, wanting to be medics or firefighters, and as a matter of fact some of us never wanted to be involved in medicine in any sort of fashion, namely me.  I never wanted to be a doctor, medic, firefighter, anything even remotely like that.  I would also bring to your attention that I've worked with a lot of people who wanted to medics, or firefighters all their life, but when the grind sets in, or you carry that dark cloud for a while, they drop out, while it's other people who just saw the course on a advertisement and signed up, do very well and are excellent patient advocates.  Now a little known secret about me on this forum, but many of my former students know about me, I never, ever, ever wanted to be in EMS, however I did see it as the easiest way for me to ski for free (ski patrol).  Now as a Tactical Medic, Former Ambulance Driver, Ski Patroller, and Instructor who has lost count of patient count, and has worked saving lives in some truely unbelievable situations, I wouldn't ever go back.  If I were to say one thing, it's not why you go there, it's what you do when you get there, at least that's what a free lift ticket taught me.... 

Reading through what others have posted, I would also venture to say that EMT at any level isn't a holy sacrifice, it is a job, and if you don't like it you can leave, but you love it, you'll wonder why you didn't do it before.  Follow your heart, if it feels right, try it, if it's wrong, well, you already know.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Dec 8, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> You answered your own question. EMT stands for emergency m-e-d-i-c-a-l technician.. Did you not see the medical part?..
> 
> So no..this job is all about medicine, sorry you were misperceived about what EMS stood for, many people are. Even those that do not need immediate treatment, we are still in the medical business.
> 
> ...


While I agree that this job is all about medicine and is a serious job, I'm not so sure retval WOULDN'T make a decent EMT if INTENTIONS are all he / she has.  Up until 4 years ago I had no interest in being an EMT (or a firefighter) until I got one of those generic 'we need volunteers' flyers in the mail.  When I called the number on the card I got the local ambulance / fire dept.  Ended up going down, doing several ride alongs and becoming a member.  Before they could send me to school I ended up moving, but I looked up my local ambulance / fire dept, called them, joined and have been running ever since.  Been doing this for almost 4 years now and love it.  I haven't killed anyone yet and I haven't been reprimanded for screwing anything up, so I can't be all that bad of a basic.  My point is this.  I had NO interest in the medical profession before I started, but I did have an interest in HELPING people.


----------



## Rangat (Dec 9, 2006)

This dood thinks everyone who couldn't get a job at the post office becomes an EMT!

It's not what you think it is son.

I mean, in a few years the only way you will be able to become a paramedic is by doing your 4yr degree. Nothing else except ALS.

Life sucks man. 

Become a resq heli pilot.


----------



## RescueYou (Jan 29, 2010)

No. I do not think you are EMT material. The reason(s) you should go into EMS at all is because you have a love/passion for the field and want to help others because they need it and it's the right thing to do in their time of need. It's really great if you are a people person and are medically gifted or inclined. You wouldn't last 2 weeks working 24hours shifts every 3 days because you'd get "burned out" (if it's even possible for someone who wasn't on fire for it to start with) and you definitely would have the wrong attitude. I hope that if you ever decide to run on a crew anyways that they see your poor motivations and don't vote you on. There is a hell of a lot more work in it than just sitting in the back of a truck or driving a rig. You are messing with peoples' lives and that's not something you get into half-heartedly. 
Sorry if that sounded harsh, but this isn't a game.


----------

